# Rhinoceros beetles and Stag beetles



## Brendan

Does anybody know where I can get a rhinoceros beetle or a stag beetle as a pet? They look pretty cool, but I'm not sure if they are in the pet trade?


----------



## Widowman10

Brendan said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a rhinoceros beetle or a stag beetle as a pet? They look pretty cool, but I'm not sure if they are in the pet trade?


if no one is selling them right now, you can always post an ISO in the summertime and i'm sure people could find plenty for you


----------



## Thrasher

Last time i checked, rihino beetles were goign for like 250$ a pop....and its impossible to breed them...anything that are unbreedable, they don't worth 250$ for me hehe



Brendan said:


> Does anybody know where I can get a rhinoceros beetle or a stag beetle as a pet? They look pretty cool, but I'm not sure if they are in the pet trade?


----------



## Widowman10

Thrasher said:


> Last time i checked, rihino beetles were goign for like 250$ a pop....and its impossible to breed them...anything that are unbreedable, they don't worth 250$ for me hehe


$250? i don't think so... that can't be if it's an american species like dynastes.... if so, i'll sell you several females for $200!  they are not that hard to find.


----------



## Galapoheros

I can think of a couple of AB members that have bred and raised beetles in this family, esp. dynastes.  I'm sure there are more.  Seems like I came across a caresheet on the internet too.


----------



## ftorres

Hello ALl,

Rhino Beetles for 250 dollars wow. I hope D granti, D tytius,Strategus aloeus and Strategus anteus don't get that expensive.

The only really expensive beetle we have in the States is L elephus, which can reach up to 55 dollars for a pair (L3 grubs) but we also have L masama and L capreolus. So there is plenty of choices.

Now if you are into exotic beetles I can see why you would pay that much.

One thing I do know, if you have experience rearing Dynastid beetles trying the exotic ones won't be imposible.

good hunting.

francisco


----------



## kitty_b

the expensive rhino is a huge roach. 

rhino beetles aren't as expensive. american species run about $40-60/pair.

contact "Elytra and Antenna" on here. he had adult dynastes tityus available a while back.


----------



## Thrasher

Oh i must have gotten myself confused. Sorry, yeah I was thinking about the rhino roaches. I used to catch those rhino beetles in japan when I was a little kid, my parents told me that they are nowhere be seen nowadays. I used to used honey and papaya to attract them and catch them while they are eating the fruits. Oh man, those were the days. 

Harry  



kitty_b said:


> the expensive rhino is a huge roach.
> 
> rhino beetles aren't as expensive. american species run about $40-60/pair.
> 
> contact "Elytra and Antenna" on here. he had adult dynastes tityus available a while back.


----------



## tabor

Does anyone know if those beetles that are super common over in Japan are available at all over here? I'm moving there in a month or so, and was wondering if anyone here had experience keeping them.

I read somewhere some of the most prized beetles over there can go for $45,000 USD. That's insane! I obviously wouldn't be buying any of that species


----------



## stablefly

This is an old post from years back. it answers a couple of questions. yes the breed in captivity, no it's not hard to get them to, no they don't cost $250 (more like $8 - $15 each) and lastly I don't keep these any more. ( i know that wasn't one of the questions)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29053


----------



## Thrasher

I used to catch them in Japan ( I lived in Yokazuma, country side of Japan) But my parent told me that they are no longer around, pretty sad. They sell them at pet shops in Japan as well. Larget specmen could go for a lot. As far as breeding them, I have no exp on that. I used to apply honey and soak em in news paper and thats all they need. 



tabor said:


> Does anyone know if those beetles that are super common over in Japan are available at all over here? I'm moving there in a month or so, and was wondering if anyone here had experience keeping them.
> 
> I read somewhere some of the most prized beetles over there can go for $45,000 USD. That's insane! I obviously wouldn't be buying any of that species


----------



## froggyman

all non native beetles are illegal in the usa to my knowledge maybe you could get a permit but that would be time consuming and d.granti and d.tityus are plenty cool in my opinion


----------



## tabor

froggyman said:


> all non native beetles are illegal in the usa to my knowledge maybe you could get a permit but that would be time consuming and d.granti and d.tityus are plenty cool in my opinion


Well I will be in Japan, so they will be legal for me


----------



## froggyman

aha thats and important piece of information


----------



## noname2

my friends say that you can catch them by pouring coke into a squirrel hole. they will eventually come out.


----------



## NevularScorpion

noname2 said:


> my friends say that you can catch them by pouring coke into a squirrel hole. they will eventually come out.


Interesting, I'm going to try that when I go to AZ


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace

Pepsi works better in my experience. This is an old post! Who finds rhino beetles in holes? Do squirrels live in holes? Have I ever seen a squirrel in Arizona?

If you want to catch rhino beetles in Arizona, get a nice blacklight set up and be in the right place at the right time.

[YOUTUBE]kETVllF95Ls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bluefrogtat2

great video peter,and yes there are some great native beetles.
(love the Chrysina in the videos,love to own some of them)
andy


----------



## groovyspider

i used to find some cool ones in florida


----------



## Bugs In Cyberspace

Thanks Andy! Yes, the US is chock full of amazing beetle species and a few especially great ones are available in the hobby on a seasonal basis.


----------

